# Pfadtext vertikal ausrichten



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem Textpfad. Und zwar möchte ich einen Text am Pfad mittig Ausrichten. Aber eben nicht so wie es mir die Textpfadoptionen ermöglichen sondern so das ein vertikaler Text entsteht.

Also so

T
E
X
T

Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## janoc (3. Oktober 2008)

Ääh ... mit Vertikalem Text-Werkzeug auf den Pfad klicken


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, gut demnächst sollte ich vielleicht besser hinschauen.
Als Entschuldigung für diesen dann doch etwas sinnlosen Beitrag könnte ich vielleicht geltend machen das ich bisher noch nie das Pfadtextwerkzeug in Illustrator benötigt hab.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (4. Oktober 2008)

Wer wie unsereins derart viel mit hochkomplexen Programmen zu tun hat, darf durchaus auch mal davon ausgehen dass die Lösung für ein Problem NICHT so einfach sein kann und mehr Aufwand erfordern muss.


----------

